# Center Channel ADVICE?



## Slayerscotty (Nov 5, 2011)

I have been out of the car audio scene for awhile now (10 years or so- kids cost $ lol). Recently, I acquired a 2000 Chrysler 300m. It came with a factory infinity center channel- right under the windshield. I bought a Clarion CZ501 (new) & an Alpine MRV-f353 4 channel + subwoofer channel (old school lol). My question is, can I hook up a center channel straight off the Clarion deck while it's connected to an amp? I have a decent Kenwood home center channel I'm guessing it's 8 ohms. I want to install it after some of the dash is cut away so it can fit. I understand digital sound processors are popular these days- well, I'm broke & can't afford one lol. Basically, I just want to know if it's possible to even hook up a mono center off the deck. Has anyone done this? I appreciate ANY replies to this thread. Right on- thanks! Stoked to get this ride sounding killer...


----------



## CustomAddictions (Oct 13, 2011)

What channel are you going to hook it up to? If you hook it up to either the left or the right that is what you will get, left or right audio. That is why we use sound processors today. They sum all channels together and correctly produce a center channel. But to answer your question yes it will work, but not properly unless your head unit has a center channel high level output. Hope this helps


----------



## Slayerscotty (Nov 5, 2011)

Hmmm... okay. Yeah, I was thinking of just hooking up the front high level speaker wires off the deck, one channel positive the other channel negative to get a mono channel. After just re-reading the last sentence I typed it does sound pretty getto rigged lol & thats not what I'm after. Possibly there is some way it can be run through the factory Infinity amp thats in the car now... It came stock with a 9 speaker Infinity set-up... You did help me- thanks!


----------

